# Evercool "Personal Computer Air Conditioner"?



## Oliver_FF (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok so at the moment i've got a 120mm fan sucking air into my case through 3 unused 5.25" drive bays on the front of my case. I was just browsing around the net just now looking for something a little less tacky (gotta love bluetack and a bit of mechano) and I stumbled over one of these weird things.

http://www.evercool.com.tw/products/pcac.htm



> Specifications:
> 
> Outline Dimension : 	82x80x67.2mm
> Fan Dimension :	80x80x25 mm
> ...



Now, *53-100CFM*? *21-23dBA*? *1x5.25" drive bay*? Can this be true???! Does it even blow in a sensible direction? The pic of it in black looks like it sucks from below and blows backwards?

Three of those would pack quite the punch...


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh this sheds a little more light on it...







However, 3 of those hacked up a little could be a bit mindblowing... :O:O:O:O


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 12, 2008)

They work horribly. I read on a review on them somewhere.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't suppose you know roughly where you saw that?

According to google:



> 100 (cubic feet) = 2.83168466 meters cubed


----------



## intel igent (Apr 12, 2008)

ive been told those types of fans are extremely loud


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Might like to have a look for this:
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/008/sckb1000_detail.html
It takes up 3 5.25" bays, but then again, it's a full 120mm fan. Not bad looking, and a good use for the space, imo.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2008)

Oliver that product looks interesting...but I question them since the moving airstream (if it in fact channels on it's exhuast side) would be very narrow...maybe okay to aim at your processor if it in fact is as high CFM as they state....the air would be noisy through a smaller space.

I would much rather use a full sized fan that may blow 50-70CFM over a larger area...kinda like comparing a high CFM 80MM to a similar CFM 120mm fan...at least in my findings the 120mm fan will still cool better due to the larger area covered by moving air.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> ive been told those types of fans are extremely loud



For once we agree on something  lol

Reviews: 
http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/PC-Cooling/Evercool-PCAC/8/
http://www.overclockersonline.net/?page=articles&num=326&pnum=6

Interesting Read:
http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=382717


----------



## intel igent (Apr 13, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> For once we agree on something  lol



not the first time and not the last.

there will be many  and many 

but at the end of the day


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

That evercool fan blows out.  They are not very good either.


----------



## panchoman (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.devhardware.com/c/a/PC-Cooling/Evercool-PCAC/1/


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys, I'll just try to find a more permanent replacement for what i've already got


----------

